# Internal Mail to External Mail



## RedcapCrusader (28 May 2015)

I am requiring to establish communications with someone and all I've been given is the internal email address for said person and unfortunately I am away from DWAN for while.

I was wondering if someone is able to PM or knows how to convert a "Rank NameINITIAL@Unit@Location" to a standard external address.


Thank you


----------



## Brasidas (28 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I am requiring to establish communications with someone and all I've been given is the internal email address for said person and unfortunately I am away from DWAN for while.
> 
> I was wondering if someone is able to PM or knows how to convert a "Rank NameINITIAL@Unit@Location" to a standard external address.
> 
> ...



A good first guess is lastname.firstname@forces.gc.ca.

Find out what their first name is.


----------



## Occam (28 May 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> A good first guess is lastname.firstname@forces.gc.ca.
> 
> Find out what their first name is.



Other way around.

firstname.lastname@forces.gc.ca


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 May 2015)

That might be the problem. Not sure the first name he uses is actually his first name. I will see if some of my other contacts know the external mailing address is.


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2015)

Another problem is that if it is a rather common name, there may be a number behind it.


----------



## chopchop (8 Jun 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I am requiring to establish communications with someone and all I've been given is the internal email address for said person and unfortunately I am away from DWAN for while.
> 
> I was wondering if someone is able to PM or knows how to convert a "Rank NameINITIAL@Unit@Location" to a standard external address.
> 
> ...


Call your base/unit IT Helpdesk. 

It will take them less than a minute to find him.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2015)

Its been almost 11 years, but if I remember correctly the person you trying to contact has to go into his Outlook mail account (is the CF still using Outlook??) and click on his properties tab. Somewhere in there an non-DWAN email name that you can use to contact him.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jun 2015)

Its the last tab on the right, labelled SMTP.


----------

